# Eagles Nest - Marco Island



## James1975NY (Apr 19, 2010)

Question for fellow Tuggers!

I am trying to learn about this property so that I can disclose all necessary information to a Buyer I am working with.

First, I would like to know more about the product. I know that it is a HGV managed property but I understand that it works a little differently than other HGV properties. Is accurate to say that this property is comprised of fixed weeks with the option to use points for other weeks? Or are there only some owners that have access to points and some remain as fixed weeks?

Any other usage nuances I should know about?

Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 19, 2010)

James1975NY said:


> Question for fellow Tuggers!
> 
> I am trying to learn about this property so that I can disclose all necessary information to a Buyer I am working with.
> 
> ...



Did you mean to say "...seller I am working with". 

In other words, are you buying or selling your unit at this resort?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 19, 2010)

OP, once I clicked on your website, I realized that you are a timeshare real-estate agent and you are selling a unit to a potential buyer and since you do not own it yourself, you are not clear about the product. 

I may have bought a sunset cove unit from you last year and now I am in the process of buying another sunset cove from your colleague, Lisa.


----------



## James1975NY (Apr 19, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Did you mean to say "...seller I am working with".
> 
> In other words, are you buying or selling your unit at this resort?



No, Buyer is accurate. I am familiar with the HGVC program but I am being told that this property is unique. I want to make sure that the Buyer I am helping gets accurate information on how the Eagles Nest property works being that it is an affiliate.

Are they true float weeks like the rest of the HGVC? Or do these owners have a fixed week with the opportuinty to declare "club" points?


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi James,

Eagle's Nest has both fixed weeks and floating weeks.  If you own a fixed week, and you join HGVC, you'll be entitled to whatever points your deeded week is allowed if you exchange your week.

If you own a floating week, you will reserve a week with the resort each year.  Then you will call HGVC to cancel your reservation and deposit the corresponding points into your account.  The number of points you get will depend on the number alotted to the week you have reserved.  As the floating weeks float through various seasons, the number of points you receive could vary from year to year.  I used to own a floating week at Hurricane House on Sanibel, and they use the same system.  

Steve


----------



## erm (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve is correct.  I own a floating week and have always deposited with II and have received an AC every year.  I feel that I'm getting 2 weeks for one maintenance fee.  BTW, for the past two years I've traded into a 2 bd at Westin Kierland Villas in October (awesome weather).  Eagle's Nest has been a great trader, but it's also a great resort to use.  There's very little availability in II at this resort.  All units are ocean view and right on the beach.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's one way to explain Eagle's Nest relationship to HGVC...
Eagle's Nest existed before HGVC (by about 10 years). HGVC began managing the resort as a result of a partnership with the folks running this and several other SW Florida resorts... _ancient history_. But to help obtain inventory and members for its "club," HGVC gave their TS-owners the option of joining.

A fair number of owners chose not to particpate, and continue to use their weeks (whether fixed or floating), as they are and trade thru other sources. But those who join HGVC, pay an activation fee which allows owners to choose _(from what we are told)_ each year whether to use their TS or use the HGVC points their TS represents.


----------



## James1975NY (Apr 20, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Here's one way to explain Eagle's Nest relationship to HGVC...
> Eagle's Nest existed before HGVC (by about 10 years). HGVC began managing the resort as a result of a partnership with the folks running this and several other SW Florida resorts... _ancient history_. But to help obtain inventory and members for its "club," HGVC gave their TS-owners the option of joining.
> 
> A fair number of owners chose not to particpate, and continue to use their weeks (whether fixed or floating), as they are and trade thru other sources. But those who join HGVC, pay an activation fee which allows owners to choose _(from what we are told)_ each year whether to use their TS or use the HGVC points their TS represents.



Got it. Thanks Talent312 - very clear.

So basically, when HGVC came into the picture owners had a choice to join the "club". I would imagine that most did NOT join and risk competing for a week that they were happy with.

Thanks!


----------



## James1975NY (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Eagle's Nest has both fixed weeks and floating weeks.  If you own a fixed week, and you join HGVC, you'll be entitled to whatever points your deeded week is allowed if you exchange your week.
> 
> ...



Crystal clear! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Amy (Apr 20, 2010)

In addition to what is mentioned above, there is an initial fee for an affiliated owner to join HGVClub (and then later the regular Club annual fee).  When we owned Eagle's Nest I think the initial join fee was around $300 (?).  If you have not already done so, you may want to check and see what the current fee is now.   Based on my recollection, an Eagle's Nest owner who is currently a member of the HGVClub (though that ownership) cannot transfer that Club membership to the new owner; the new owner has to pay to join.

You may also want to direct the prospective flex week buyer to Eagle's Nest's flex week reservation form, available here, as it details the procedures for flex week reservations.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 20, 2010)

"[T]hose who join HGVC pay an activation fee" ... its $399 now. Annual dues are $99.00.

Although I'm an HGVC TS-owner, I must say that if I owned a TS in Marco, Sanibel or Captiva, I'd likely use it myself, than join HGVC. But then, I have memories of SW Florida that pre-date the bridge to Sanibel or any resorts on Marco.


----------



## pashber (Apr 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Eagle's Nest has both fixed weeks and floating weeks.  If you own a fixed week, and you join HGVC, you'll be entitled to whatever points your deeded week is allowed if you exchange your week.
> 
> ...




I have a question about using the Eagle's Nest floating week to exchange for 5,000 points (gold season) in HGVC.  I have been able to do that for the previous 3 years without a problem.  I simply make a request to HGVC to exchange a week for the points.  My understanding of the process is that a lottery is involved--HGVC gets the reservation on my unit, cancels the reservation, and gives me the 5,000 points.  However, despite making a request to do the same for 2011, I still don't have the points and am getting somewhat nervous.  

Would I have any better luck just contacting the resort directly and obtaining a reservation for the gold season?

I am also in Interval so I would be interested in depositing the week there if I could get an AC.  Would it make a difference if I deposited one of the less desirable (i.e., 3500 point) weeks?

One confusing aspect about Eagle's Nest is that my deed says I own week 27, but I have been told it is a floating week, resulting in the need to participate in the lottery for 5,000 points.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't help you with this issue directly, but I do suggest that you contact Eagle's Nest managment directly to ask them "what gives," and if making the reservation yourself would move things along... or stick you with a reservation you don't want.


----------

